# EWCM during AF?



## bdawn8403

Can you get EWCM during your period? I just checked it and I have a good amount of it or is that something different?


----------



## CuddleBunny

I was just thinking this. Sometimes when it goes from heavy to light it looks just like EWCM with streaks of blood. Not sure :shrug:


----------



## sammy1205

I can tell you I had a lot of what look liked EWCM right before AF started today. It was when I wiped, it glided and was shiny, shiny. I had to wipe several times to get "dry", then AF showed a few hours later


----------



## CuddleBunny

Whatever it is, it's annoying :lol:


----------



## nautegesocks

sorry to intrude i clicked the wrong forum but saw this thread and just thought i should but in and say get bd as soon as you come of like that day and bd every other day for about a week i had this and that was the month i concived good luck laies lodsa :dust: to you all x x x


----------



## Miaowzen

I always get EWCM during my period! Never fertile then though


----------



## nautegesocks

i was just saying never had it before and the month i did got my bfp im now 11 weeks pregnant i wrote the same thing when ttc and got advised to get bd and it worked was just passing the advise on to someone else you never know it might work for you too :) x x


----------



## SLH

Don't bd! You get it during AF because your progesterone drops and your estrogen rises! You are not fertile during AF.


----------



## lillyjw

I always get it too, and it seems to be only then :S


----------



## Miaowzen

Well, theoretically both progesterone and estrogen drop during AF, but it certainly seems to be more ewcm then, it could be a ratio thing. Best not to BD on heavy days as the pressure can force blood into the Fallopian tubes


----------



## CuddleBunny

SLH said:


> Don't bd! You get it during AF because your progesterone drops and your estrogen rises! You are not fertile during AF.

My DH and his brother we both conceived while my MIL's period was almost ended :)


----------



## SLH

CuddleBunny said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> Don't bd! You get it during AF because your progesterone drops and your estrogen rises! You are not fertile during AF.
> 
> My DH and his brother we both conceived while my MIL's period was almost ended :)Click to expand...

She probably ovulated very early and the sperm survived. I don't think it's possible to ovulate on your period. That's something I will have to ask my doctor about. I am always in pain when AF arrives so I could never bd then. If this is true, then I don't think I will ever have a baby.


----------



## CuddleBunny

She may have just been spotting after the flow :shrug: I just remember the story well. She had my DH when she was 16, and she figured she couldn't get pregnant during our RIGHT after AF..was the only time they had unprotected sex..I'm sure glad they did :lol: She figured it was a fluke but a little over a year later she accidentally conceived my BIL at the same time of her cycle. He has 2 very younger sisters, I am curious and am going to ask her if the timing was the same with them!


----------



## SLH

I don't think you can ovulate during AF, but I could be wrong. It's rare to get pregnant at that time of your cycle, but I guess it's possible.


----------



## bdawn8403

I would never BD during AF anyway and wasn't planning on it. I was just wondering if it was possible or even normal. My husband wouldn't have sex during then either.


----------



## bdawn8403

I have heard of women ovulating during AF but I thought that was an issue or something, kind of like some of us have PCOS, like the timing is wrong and makes it where you can't get pregnant or something. I don't know, I just remember reading it somewhere.


----------



## bdawn8403

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/pregnantduringperiod.html


----------



## SLH

bdawn8403 said:


> I would never BD during AF anyway and wasn't planning on it. I was just wondering if it was possible or even normal. My husband wouldn't have sex during then either.

I agree!


----------



## SLH

The EWCM is caused by an estrogen rise. I always get it with AF!


----------



## CuddleBunny

Not sure what the hell is up with my MIL then :rofl: 



bdawn8403 said:


> I would never BD during AF anyway and wasn't planning on it. I was just wondering if it was possible or even normal. My husband wouldn't have sex during then either.

I wouldn't BD during AF either. My OH would choose not to as well, he loves everything fresh and clean and he would probably squirm at the sight :blush: Plus, he knows when AF is in town that he receives extra bj's then :lol:


----------



## Miaowzen

I found a book in a secondhand bookshop about taking control of your fertility. It was written about 1930. The doctor said it was important to have sex as soon as your period is finished as she is likely to ovulate around CD7-10. I think women had shorter cycles back then. There were fewer phytoestrogens in the environment from herbicides, pesticides and plastics.


----------



## anneliese

I was noticing this exact thing during my most recent period. Glad it seems pretty normal and I'm not the only one experiencing it.


----------



## CuddleBunny

bdawn8403 said:


> https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/pregnantduringperiod.html

I guess this was her:
*In some women, ovulation can actually occur before the menstrual bleeding has stopped. In others it may occur within a few days after her period has finished. In both of these cases, having sex before the period or just after it has finished, can result in pregnancy.*

Besides misleading vaginal bleeding, the ability of sperm to survive inside a womans body is also another reason why it is possible for a woman to get pregnant during her periods. Sperm can survive for an average of two or three days, inside a womans body under normal conditions. If they receive ideal circumstances, however, they may remain viable for up to five days. So if sperm are deposited early, such as during a womans period, they can hang around a few days, waiting until conditions are right for conception. A woman is most likely to become pregnant if sexual intercourse occurs just before or just after ovulation.


----------



## CuddleBunny

But because my MIL told us this is when she conceived, my OH won't get it out of his head that he can knock me up at ANY TIME :roll: I have tried to educate him on ovulation, and that timing IS key, but he still doesn't believe me :lol::awww:


----------



## Miaowzen

Lol, yeah, funny men  I think they are proud of how much jizz they can jazz up


----------



## bdawn8403

CuddleBunny said:


> Not sure what the hell is up with my MIL then :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> I would never BD during AF anyway and wasn't planning on it. I was just wondering if it was possible or even normal. My husband wouldn't have sex during then either.
> 
> I wouldn't BD during AF either. My OH would choose not to as well, he loves everything fresh and clean and he would probably squirm at the sight :blush: Plus, he knows when AF is in town that he receives extra bj's then :lol:Click to expand...


Some women have no issues with it. More power to them. Honestly, I could with very little mess, ever since my mc I don't bleed a whole lot anymore. Its just.....eww....although I don't want to I kind of want my husband to want to. He said he did it once and not for him. I just want him to want to cause now I see it as...."no your dirty and disgusting"


----------



## CuddleBunny

Miaowzen said:


> Lol, yeah, funny men  I think they are proud of how much jizz they can jazz up

:rofl:


----------



## anneliese

I don't see the big deal about it :shrug:


----------



## ebannawuoyohw

I'm experiencing the ewcm with creamy cm. I'm due AF today so ill report whether its AF or bfp. I don't feel like my period is coming but who knows. Also I know you can ovulate at any time in the month as I have ovulated more than once and also around period time. So that may be happening to me too.


----------



## nautegesocks

just to refresh i ddnt say to bd on af i said just after af i only bd 3 times in the week just after af and got my bfp i ddnt think it would happen that month as for 10 months using opks special concive lube and bding every other day from cd 10 and nothing was happening i never got ewcm any other time then noticed it during af and bd just after and hey presto im having a baby now. I would also just like to say i was only trying to offer support and advise we all go buy when your supposed to ovulate when the best time to get pregnant supposedly is but in reality every womans body is different and yours may not work like its "supposed to" i know mine ddnt :) again good luck ladies my thoughts go out to you .


----------



## Miaowzen

Isn't it lucky you discovered you ovulate early  hope your pregnancy goes well!!


----------



## nautegesocks

thanks i never even thought about it before it was only when i wrote the same thread and a lady who had got pregnant this way told me it might be a good idea to start bding im so glad she did i think my original thread was (ewcm af wtf) not sure though sending you all baby :dust: x x x


----------



## bdawn8403

anneliese said:


> I don't see the big deal about it :shrug:

About what?


----------



## anneliese

bdawn8403 said:


> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> I don't see the big deal about it :shrug:
> 
> About what?Click to expand...

Having sex during your period


----------



## bdawn8403

anneliese said:


> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> I don't see the big deal about it :shrug:
> 
> About what?Click to expand...
> 
> Having sex during your periodClick to expand...

Well I would say to most women, its dirty. Maybe its just me but when I am having sex I really don't want to see blood down there.


----------



## SLH

bdawn8403 said:


> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anneliese said:
> 
> 
> I don't see the big deal about it :shrug:
> 
> About what?Click to expand...
> 
> Having sex during your periodClick to expand...
> 
> There is a huge deal when having sex during your period. Eww, I feel so gross down there. My AF is really heavy so I couldn't imagine what sex would be like. I also get very sore down there during AF so sex would probably hurt like hell. I remember once I had sex and wasn't expecting AF to come, but she did right in the middle and it was so messy and gross. Everyone is different. My DH has told me he would BD with me during AF, but I don't think he really realizes what it's like.Click to expand...


----------



## Miaowzen

Sex exerts quite a bit of pressure like a plunger so it can force the blood both out and up. The blood can go into the fallopian tubes and cause endometriosis and it is also forced out, making a huge mess. Best to wait until it is pasty brown blood rather than full flow and just give your guy a BJ on the off days.


----------



## anneliese

A lot of times I don't like to do it while I'm on my period because I'm in pain physically with cramps and everything, but if I'm not it's not a big deal to me because unless it's like the one day where I have heavy flow it doesn't really get "messy". I don't know, I guess I'm just lucky to not have heavy periods..


----------



## CuddleBunny

Miaowzen said:


> Sex exerts quite a bit of pressure like a plunger so it can force the blood both out and up. The blood can go into the fallopian tubes and cause endometriosis and it is also forced out, making a huge mess. Best to wait until it is pasty brown blood rather than full flow and just give your guy a BJ on the off days.

Couldn't have said it better myself :thumbup: DH hates AF because I get HORRIBLE pms, but the bj's more than make up for things :lol:


----------



## bdawn8403

anneliese said:


> A lot of times I don't like to do it while I'm on my period because I'm in pain physically with cramps and everything, but if I'm not it's not a big deal to me because unless it's like the one day where I have heavy flow it doesn't really get "messy". I don't know, I guess I'm just lucky to not have heavy periods..

Yeah I don't have heavy periods anymore either, its just blood is there whether its light or heavy and I don't wanna see it when I'm making love :shrug:


----------

